# novice questions



## jhoward1950 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am working on a project that requires the use of a router. i have a craftsman 1.5 to 2 hp. The problem im going to have is i dont know how to safely and accurately use the router. Is there anyone that would give me a basic lesson on how to operate and use it as a productive tool?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jhoward1950

It maybe time to hit the books 

I highly recommend this book to anyone that
has a router ,

Woodworking with the Router
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=17203&TabSelect=Reviews

http://www.amazon.com/Woodworking-R...0208429?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1191083468&sr=8-1

Bill Hylton's Ultimate Guide to the Router Table

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/15...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=252362401&pf_rd_i=0762108002



============



jhoward1950 said:


> I am working on a project that requires the use of a router. i have a craftsman 1.5 to 2 hp. The problem im going to have is i dont know how to safely and accurately use the router. Is there anyone that would give me a basic lesson on how to operate and use it as a productive tool?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Some people prefer to watch video rather than read. I would suggest you purchase the series 100 DVD of the Router Workshop. Bob and Rick Rosendahl guide you step by step through some beginning projects. They teach safety first, always have your router un-plugged when making adjustments or bit changes. They show the proper direction to move your router, how to set your bits in the collet, everything to get you on your way. I can think of few better ways to learn and the cost is under $20 from Oak Park. You will find a link to them on our home page.


----------

